# Beavertail Skiff Owners



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*WHO OWNS A BEAVERTAIL SKIFF? WHAT PART OF THE STATE ARE YOU IN? FAVORITE FISHING AREA?*


*BOCA PAILA OSPREY 60 ETEC*
*AKA: JEROME MCKOWN *
*LA PORTE / SEADRIFT*


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I own a B2/ 60 etec
Keep it in Seadrift.
Fish POC/Seadrift and Port Mansfield.


Doc Ware


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Stuart, aka Stuart

2007 Ice Blue Bare Bones, 50-E-TEC (purchased Nov 2006)
Live in and keep boat in Lake Jackson/Angleton
Fish Freeport area, down to Matagorda, get to POC on occasion


----------



## kdumas (Aug 19, 2005)

10/07 Osprey, w/ Tunnel, Lt Seafoam 
60 E-Tech, Cypress Tx,
POC / PA / PI


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

06' B2

60 E-tec

Seafoam Green Deck & Hull

Aransas Pass to P.O.C.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry, I live in Boerne


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Guys with the etec's, what is your poleable draft with you and another angler? Those etecs are kinda heavy. 

I got to put my hands on a BT a couple weeks ago in POC and it was a very nice looking boat!


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

5 - 6 inches and I weigh 215 #s


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

*fishing area*

06 Bare bones. Awesome. Christmas Bay, West Galv.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I own one of the first B2 models and have been running it for three years from Aransas Bay all the way down to Boca Chica. I run a 50 E Tec. Incredible boat all the way around.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The more I run mine, the more I like it. I was worried about moving from a 23' with an 8' beam to an 18' with 6' beam, but the adjustment took me about 20 minutes. LOL!

This is an awsome little boat that will go anywhere I want to go. (Inshore that is.)


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

doh...you seafoam green guys are killing me! As soon as I sell my Grady White I am goin' Beavertail, no more $400 fill ups for me thanks. lol


----------

